# So you've had it for a while now...



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

As some of you may remember, I had a pc that died not long after I got an ipad and had to ditch the ipad to replace it. Now I'm in a position to buy again and I'm wondering if you folks are still as in love as you always were with the ipad before I reinvest.

Thanks!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I still love mine


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

i still use mine almost every day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

More than ever.  I do 90 per cent of my day-to-day computing on my iPad.  I don't see being able to have only an iPad in the near future, there are some software packages/tasks that I just can't do in the iPad.  Yet.

I find new ways to use it every week.

Betsy
posting from her iPad.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Same as Betsy, except it's more like 95% here. Only things I do on the laptop are play a Flash based game every few days for half an hour or so, and any EXTENSIVE photo work + archiving. Light image processing is done on the iPad, now that the camera connection kit is _*finally*_ here. Oh, and I had to print a form this morning; still haven't sorted out the printing apps and my wireless situation.

Everything else is done on the iPad, mostly using the virtual keyboard and a handful of apps. Heavy writing chores are on the wireless keyboard.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks all. I appreciate it! It's such a neat device. I can't wait to get another.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never been in "love" with my iPad, it’s only a gadget.

That said, it's been an increasingly useful one, and I find that I'm using it more as time goes along.

To quote Nero Wolfe: "Very satisfactory."


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, anything I need to print, I do from the PC, and as you say, heavy photo work...  and there are a few (nongame) websites that don't work on the iPad, presumably because there's a flash component.  And I do some extensive database and spreadsheet work for an organization, including mail-merge functions (spent a few hours on that today) that I do on the PC.  Email, Internet, video, music, mapping, and all games now are on the iPad.  Occasionally I do email and internet on a PC as I'm on it anyway.

I may be in love with it...don't tell my husband.  Wait, he already knows...

Betsy


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I love mine!  P vs Z is great on it!  

(Thanks again for all the tips!)


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

The ipad interface was made for games like PvZ.  It's so much more enjoyable then using a mouse.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

i bought mine last week. i know it's a week old, so i am hardly in a place to say how much I love it months from now.

but, i love it anyways! (and I know I will love it months from now )


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I've had mine for about 3.5 months and I still love it!  My kids adore it, too.  In fact, playing with the iPad is one of the only things they will sit and do together without fighting, so I'd say that's pretty priceless.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

The more I use mine the more I love it. My only regret is I got the 32GB instead of the 64. This is the first backlit device I have had that I can read on it for hours and not have my eyes go blurry , tired etc.  I really like the kindle app for it and wish some of it's features were on the kindle itself.  Still love my kindle as well and am considering getting a new kindle like the new DX or the smaller one if they come out with a new one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

To elaborate a little more on what I said earlier, I use mine for two main purposes--

As an internet browser....I use it to browse the internet from my recliner, using a wifi connection to my desktop.  I mostly read, but can type short responses from it.  For anything involving lengthy typing, I go to my desktop.  I consider the iPad keyboard intolerable to type on for any length of time.

Second purpose is as an entertainment device....I play games on it and watch Netflix.  This is particularly valuable when I travel, but I do it at home also. I don't care much for reading books on the iPad, for extended reading I prefer either my Kindle 2 or the Kindle app on my cell phone.

It is not a must-have device, I could live a happy life without it, but I sure do enjoy having it available.  If the predictions of Android tablets come to pass in a successful way, I'll probably eventually buy a second or third generation Android tablet instead of upgrading my iPad when it becomes "obsolete".  This will let me share the same apps from my tablet and my phone.


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello.  My name is chalkmaven and I'm addicted to my iPad.  

If it died tomorrow, I'd be on the phone to the closest Apple store, which is 70 miles away, to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I love mine too.  It goes everywhere with me.  Work, school, gym (nothing like distracting myself from the act of working out while watching Netflix lol)...and I've fallen asleep with it in my arms (reading with the Kindle app) more times than I can count. 

I have to work on getting better typing on it...so much creative stuff I want to use it for, but I just get annoyed with the keyboard.  But that's minor.  I'll get used to it.

It's a beautiful thing.  It really is a magical device.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Still love mine also. Pretty much lives in the Vaja Mamut case and I have had lots of compliments about the pairing. Just got back from a week on the Central coast of California visiting #1 son and his family. Took the iPad and a Macbook Pro. Better than 95% of the time I was on the iPad. The other 5% of the time was trying to hit a high-speed wifi spot that could support my new WOW gaming habit, LOL! (Wasn't successful on that count.)

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've moved the WOW threads to their own thread...

Betsy


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had mine less than 24 hours  (birthday present from husband) but I already love it.  I have it here with me at work so I can look at it.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I use it for everything except WoW, updating/syncing my iPhone, and anything that needs to be printed. My poor laptop... It gets almost no love anymore.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been calling all over for 2 days. I still can't get my grubby mitts on one quickly.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Still love it.

The only thing I don't love it for:  Anything I do with it outside.  Read, games, etc.  Not a fan of the glare.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

JeffM said:


> I've been calling all over for 2 days. I still can't get my grubby mitts on one quickly.


Jeff, just put yourself on the wait list at an Apple store. I know of three people (myself included), who had one in their grubby little hands in less than 24 hours.  It's worth a shot. Good luck!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Already done with 2 stores. =) First one to email me wins!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

JeffM said:


> Already done with 2 stores. =)


Well then, you should've had it yesterday! 

Which one are you getting?


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Going with the 64g 3g version. My new phone can turn itself into a wifi hotspot, so I may never actually use the AT&T ipad modem. Eeyore suggested I try both and go with whichever has the best data transfer rates. 

Now after surfing the net tonight I'm greatly tempted by this whole Slingbox thing. Once they come out with a dedicated iPad app I'll likely use my phone for sure as I have no data cap on it. I'd imagine I can burn through 2 gigs pretty fast while streaming Slingbox stuff.

The downside is my phone battery isn't all that hot at the best of times, and I'm reading I'll get maybe 4 hours out of it with the wifi hotspot on. I guess I'll just need to carry a wallcharger in my car.  Not a big deal considering the capability.

I've got the mamut vaja on the way soon (Eeyore, how long did yours take to arrive?) and as soon as the ipad comes in I'll drive over to Power Support USA for a anti-glare screen protector. Those are the best you can get. I had one on my old ipad and can't recommend it more highly.  I surely didn't miss cleaning off the fingerprints every 2 minutes on the naked screen.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

JeffM said:


> I've got the mamut vaja on the way soon (Eeyore, how long did yours take to arrive?) and as soon as the ipad comes in I'll drive over to Power Support USA for a anti-glare screen protector. Those are the best you can get. I had one on my old ipad and can't recommend it more highly. I surely didn't miss cleaning off the fingerprints every 2 minutes on the naked screen.


Did it really work well for anti-glare. I would consider running up to my apple store (a hour away) if it is better than what I have...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

PowerSupport is pretty much the best for anti glare--we've got links to a write up or two in the Accessories thread.  But Apple doesn't carry anti glare or other screen protectors any more, so don't waste the trip.  PowerSupport has one store I can find, in Southern California where they do apply the films in house; otherwise you'll need to order from them online at powersupportusa.com and apply them yourself.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

JeffM said:


> Going with the 64g 3g version. My new phone can turn itself into a wifi hotspot, so I may never actually use the AT&T ipad modem. Eeyore suggested I try both and go with whichever has the best data transfer rates.
> 
> I've got the mamut vaja on the way soon (Eeyore, how long did yours take to arrive?) and as soon as the ipad comes in I'll drive over to Power Support USA for a anti-glare screen protector.


Hi Jeff!

If I remember correctly the Vaja folks sent me an email with the Fedex tracking number. It arrived 6 days later at my house. Two of those days it sat at a Fedex warehouse because it was Memorial Day weekend.

AT&T has a limit on transfer rates over the 3G network. By limit, I mean how wide the pipeline is to allow data to come through. I think the fastest I have seen is about 1820 kb/s on the download side, with a ping average of 235ms, using speedtest. This is with all 5 bars on and at 1:30am when there isn't a lot of traffic. So downloading movies or netflix programs is going to take a long while.

Best Wishes!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> PowerSupport is pretty much the best for anti glare--we've got links to a write up or two in the Accessories thread. But Apple doesn't carry anti glare or other screen protectors any more, so don't waste the trip. PowerSupport has one store I can find, in Southern California where they do apply the films in house; otherwise you'll need to order from them online at powersupportusa.com and apply them yourself.


VictoriaP, do you know if the PowerSupport is as sticky as the InvisibleShield by Zagg? I have the IS on my iPad, and love that I don't get fingerprints on my screen, but I can't "glide" across the screen. Someone suggested using liquid car wax (Best Buy recommended it) and it works for a while, but it eventually wears off and I have to reapply it. I love the IS (recommended by the Apple guy -- and they're apparently located in a kiosk right outside every Apple store), except for that.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't have either, so I couldn't say.  If you search in this forum, I linked a post or two on them from MacRumors a few weeks back.  I ultimately decided to continue without using a screen protector and just keep wiping off the fingerprints, because I can't put those things on to save my life.  I'm seriously OCD about bubbles and dust.  LOL

And unfortunately not all Apple stores have the kiosk out front; in fact, I've been to several and not one of them had it.  Our two biggest ones here are in malls that don't go the kiosk route at all, so no help there!  If we make it down to Disneyland this year though, I just **might** go to PowerSupport and have them put one on the iPad.  But then I'd have to apply my matte finish DecalGirl skin over that...it just becomes a bit problematic, and it's easier to deal with the fingerprints.

Hopefully when JeffM gets his, he'll be able to tell us whether or not it's worth it!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> PowerSupport is pretty much the best for anti glare--we've got links to a write up or two in the Accessories thread. But Apple doesn't carry anti glare or other screen protectors any more, so don't waste the trip. PowerSupport has one store I can find, in Southern California where they do apply the films in house; otherwise you'll need to order from them online at powersupportusa.com and apply them yourself.


Hmmm when I went to PowerSupport website that is where they told me to go - to my local Apple Retailer.. Well boo! I suck at applying these things


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Power Support is the best, MUCH better than the IS brand. It's not sticky at all. There is no drag when you're uh, dragging. =)  And yes, it really helps fight glare.  They're kind of expensive, but worth the investment I think. If you're near Burbank they'll put it on for you for 5 bucks.

And kindlemama, you called it! I found one at Best Buy 50 miles away this morning and just walked in the door.  Of course as soon as I fire up email I have one from the nearby Apple store saying they have one for me too.

Ah well. =)


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

rho, I can confirm you cannot get one of the Power Support shields at the store. They stopped carrying them right after the ipad came out as I recall.  Not sure why...


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

By the way, they used a nice technique to apply the skin. They peeled back the backing a little bit on the side with the hole where the button is and carefully aligned the hole and the bottom edge, then slowly lowered the protector onto the screen as they peeled the backing off - kinda like you do with the white strips when you put a bandaid on.  Then they took two pieces of scotch tape and stuck it on the bottom corners of the protector and used those tape tabs to lift the protector off the ipad screen and used a third piece of tape to pluck off any lint that was under the protector.

Not sure if that makes sense, but it worked really well. No possibility for fingerprints that way and no stretching or marring of the screen protector from trying to pick the edge up with your fingernail.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've read about that technique, and it sounds great...but it also sounds like something I'd need to practice to get right.  At the price of just one of those films, I need to be able to get it right the first time.  

Plus, of course, they're not battling schnauzer fur and dust in their nice clean store.  LOL

I'm sure it's doable.  But I still think I'm a little too fumble fingered to be successful at it!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

JeffM said:


> By the way, they used a nice technique to apply the skin. They peeled back the backing a little bit on the side with the hole where the button is and carefully aligned the hole and the bottom edge, then slowly lowered the protector onto the screen as they peeled the backing off - kinda like you do with the white strips when you put a bandaid on. Then they took two pieces of scotch tape and stuck it on the bottom corners of the protector and used those tape tabs to lift the protector off the ipad screen and used a third piece of tape to pluck off any lint that was under the protector.
> 
> Not sure if that makes sense, but it worked really well. No possibility for fingerprints that way and no stretching or marring of the screen protector from trying to pick the edge up with your fingernail.


Congrats on getting your iPad!

Did you get the PowerSupport shield installed at Best Buy? If the PS shield is that much better than the InvisibleShield, I want it!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I got the power support shield installed at power support, but BestBuy did install a phone shield for me even though they didn't sell the brand. I think they charged me 15 bucks to do it. Power supply only charged 5. Go figure.

Shouldn't be an issue for them to do it at all.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

JeffM said:


> I got the power support shield installed at power support, but BestBuy did install a phone shield for me even though they didn't sell the brand. I think they charged me 15 bucks to do it. Power supply only charged 5. Go figure.
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue for them to do it at all.


I went to Best Buy last night, and all they had was the InvisibleShield by Zagg for sale. I asked if they would apply a PowerSupport if I brought it in, and they said exactly what you did -- they would, for $15. (Well worth it for me -- I'm terrible at these things.) I'm wondering if Best Buy would do as good a job as PowerSupport, since the application process is totally different from the InvisibleShield (which is applied with liquid); the guy I spoke with was totally baffled by your tape-application method. I may just have to break down and drive to Burbank. Ugh!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh man. Where do you live, if I may ask?

Oh, and the vaja case will be here this Friday. They shipped it 2 day, which pleased me greatly.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

OC


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Ah, we're practically neighbors! I'm in the Valley (ohmigod!).

I'll be going back to PS tomorrow morning. The ipad I picked up yesterday had a bunch of issues so I exchanged it tonight and want a new screen protector put on.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

JeffM said:


> Ah, we're practically neighbors! I'm in the Valley (ohmigod!).


We're practically twins! I have the 64gb 3G with a Vaja Mamut cover too.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Did you happen to take pics? Would love to see yours. Seems FedEx didn't pick mine up in time for it to arrive tomorrow, so now they're saying Monday.

/twitch


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry, no, I don't know how to post pics.  Monday is not too far off, and it's well worth the wait.  : )


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Soo yeah. I think you will need to make the drive to Burbank. When I swapped out my ipad last night I attempted to re-install the same screen protector and totally botched it. I went back to PS and they cleaned it all up and reinstalled the same one good as new.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

JeffM said:


> Soo yeah. I think you will need to make the drive to Burbank. When I swapped out my ipad last night I attempted to re-install the same screen protector and totally botched it. I went back to PS and they cleaned it all up and reinstalled the same one good as new.


I would NEVER attempt it myself. LOL I'm going to be in NoHo next week, so I guess I'll make the trek to Burbank during that trip.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

There is an italian place with a great reputation across the street. If you want a lunch date let me know. =)


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

JeffM said:


> There is an italian place with a great reputation across the street. If you want a lunch date let me know. =)


Ha, ha, okay.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

At this point you would have to pry it from my cold dead hands.. I LOVE not having to drag my laptop with me everytime I have a meeting.. I take notes on it, send and read my emails, have my book apps of course.. LOVE Zinio for magazines! TV if you have the time and frankly its amazing.. yes I use it everyday and love it


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Just unboxed my vaja mamut.

<3! 

Eeyore, you were right about the adhesive odor. I'm getting high off the fumes.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Soooo jealous.  Pictures, please.  Also a report on typing while in the case.  Ohhh the mamut is so beautiful, I may have to forego the typing stand that I want in a cover.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I still use mine everyday and find it my best travel companion. It does not replace my laptop because I need the power of the full Office productivity tools and I can't get that on the iPad but I use it for all of my mobile needs. Last week I was in a car for 27 hours in 3 days and it was heavily used to keep us in touch with the office and still being productive while barrelling down the highway (I was not driving!).


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

JeffM said:


> Just unboxed my vaja mamut.


WOOT! Congratulations Jeff, and welcome back to the Darkside!!

Best Wishes!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm greatly tempted to use some of the Cadillac polish on this as it looks dry to me... Thoughts?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Jeff, the edges of your Mamut looks a lot drier than mine when it arrived. You might want to go ahead and rub a little of the Cadillac polish on. Mine seems to stay lubricated by gradually absorbing hand oils over time (the edges.) Yours looks b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!

Best Wishes!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Done.. looks much nicer. I love this stuff.

Oh, and corky, typing isn't inhibited at all. I don't notice a difference at all. There is no rocking.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

But does it have an angle or just lie flat?  I like the apple case angle, but I love the leather of the mamut.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

corkyb said:


> But does it have an angle or just lie flat? I like the apple case angle, but I love the leather of the mamut.


Corky, the Vaja Mamut iPad case just has a cover piece and a bottom case. It can not stand up or be reclined in any way. You can see more of it here in my review.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25003.msg483919.html#msg483919

The leather is very beautiful but it is a bare function case. It only protects the iPad; the case does nothing else. I think you would have to get the Vaja Agenda 1 or 2 to get the typing stand function.

Best Wishes!


----------

